# Compiz-fusion - problem po upgradzie

## kurak

Problem jest taki, że coś upgradowałem - nvidia-drivers i compiz. Podczas uruchamiania mam taki błąd:

```
# /usr/bin/fusion-icon/src/fusion-icon.py

* Using the Qt4 Interface

* Searching for installed applications...

/usr/bin/ccsm

/usr/bin/compiz

/usr/bin/gtk-window-decorator

/usr/bin/kde-window-decorator

/usr/bin/emerald

/usr/kde/3.5/bin/kwin

* kde session

* nvidia found, exporting: __GL_YIELD="NOTHING"

* Executing: compiz --replace --sm-disable --ignore-desktop-hints ccp --loose-binding

compiz (core) - Error: no 'core' plugin with ABI version '20070830' loaded

```

Jakieś sugestie?

----------

## SlashBeast

przekompiluj compiz*. Tak jakby pluginy były kompilowane ze starą wersją a sam compiz jest nowy.

----------

## kurak

Niby działa, ale jeszcze coś nie tak z nvidia-drivers. Jak na razie to 1/2 SOLVED. Dzięki.

----------

## SlashBeast

A mianowicie co nie hallo ? U mnie pracuje dobrze najnowsze nvidia-drivers-100.14.19.

----------

## kurak

Coś z tym ABI u mnie nie trybi do końca.. ale nie chcę krakać, bo jak na razie działa. Czas pokaże co i jak.

----------

## SlashBeast

ABI Sterowników było nie zgodne gdy wszedł xserver 1.4 a sterowniki były starsze, trza było -ignoreABI dodać by odpalić Xy ale po ostatniej aktualizacji sterowników nvidia (tą wersje co wyżej podałem) ABI jest już zgodne i bangla jak ta lala.

----------

## kurak

Hmm, tzn ja maskowałem nowy xorg, i nie wiem, zaraz obadam co jest, spróbuję odmaskować i upgradować;]

----------

## SlashBeast

Dla pewności:

```
slashbeast@betrayed ~ % qlist -Iv nvidia-drivers xorg-server 

x11-base/xorg-server-1.4-r1

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19
```

----------

## kurak

Właśnie upgraduję xorga, bo wcześniej się wykluczało.

----------

## SlashBeast

Owszem, że wykluczało ale i tak można to było zmusić do działania, dając startx -- -ignoreABI albo do /usr/bin/startx dopisac -ignoreABI.

----------

## kurak

PKP. teraz to mi mysz nie działa ;/

```
(EE) No Input driver matching `mouse'
```

xorg.conf

```
Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol" "auto"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

```

----------

## SlashBeast

(re)mergnij x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse i Ci przejdzie. Zmieniło się ABI więc driver klawiatury i myszy wypadało by przekoplować tak samo jak grafiki.

----------

